# New news about silver market and demand



## Geld Konig (Jul 8, 2010)

Everyone knows that presently silver is very cheap in the market. Silver applications grows very strongly and conditions are primed for this growth to continue. Supplies of scrap silver accounted for 19% of global supply in 2009, or 165.7 million ounces. Silver demand is a more interesting and complex story. By far the largest source of demand is 'Industrial Applications'.
New technologies resulted in a massive increase in its usefulness for industry. Read more about the silver applications and importance. Read more in this site:

http://goldnews.bullionvault.com/silver_investment_070820105


----------

